# Stolen



## Cecile (14 July 2017)

Can only imagine what this person is going through, hopefully it will take off on social media and make them too hot to handle

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...ernight-devastated-owner-offers-reward-626266


----------



## texel (14 July 2017)

Indeed the owner must be beside herself with anguish.  Where do we think they could be taken ? Would the thieves try to sell them at a market?  Let's hope they are found.


----------



## dozzie (14 July 2017)

Shared on FB I hope.


----------



## Leo Walker (14 July 2017)

This is my friend. Its absolutely heartbreaking. Most of her bloodlines have gone just like that. She camped out last night and the theives came back. The police refused to attend! Shes camping out again tonight and I am seriously worried for her safety, although following on from lots of complaints the police have at least been out now


----------



## Cecile (15 July 2017)

I don't have facebook or anything like that but here are a few suggestions
Put it on Dragon Driving 
Get as many people as possible to share it on-line and locals to put up posters and further afield
Try and get it into a National newspaper
Contact Whispers owner to hopefully gain insight into what she done to get it widespread
Remove the remaining ponies to free up time and keep them safe

The police don't seem to like Rewards but quite frankly that is of no importance

One lady put up a big reward a few years ago for the return of her shetlands and although very risky she had to meet someone in some seedy place in the dark, she handed over the money and was told where to go, she climbed fences over a couple of streams (in the dark) and in a field was a farm building, she opened the door and her shetlands were in there.  I never in my wildest dreams expected her ponies to be returned, I thought the money would be collected and she would loose the money and never see her ponies again but it turned out differently from what I imagined

People with horses will help with this, it just needs to be in their faces and the photo's everywhere


----------



## Leo Walker (15 July 2017)

Shes done all that and more. She actually found 7 stolen horses yesterday, more minis, they just weren't hers! So it shows that they can be found


----------



## Cecile (15 July 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Shes done all that and more. She actually found 7 stolen horses yesterday, more minis, they just weren't hers! So it shows that they can be found
		
Click to expand...

Yes they can be found, hopefully the thieves will dump them in someone's field and she will be alerted,
one pony in particular has a very distinctive face and markings, I would certainly notice it if I saw it


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 July 2017)

I would just put it everywhere a friend had Shetland stolen including 2 young foals it was all over social media and within days they were dumped not far away in a housing estate, they were huddled on a grassy roundabout they will become to hot to handle so if ten turn up.

I would also alert any nearby livestock shops that stock mares milk replacement because the thieves will be trying to purchase it for the young ones, this is how they found out who had taken there ponies the man was on the shops cctv and they alerted the police and the owner.


----------



## Cecile (15 July 2017)

Could also put a link up so that people can print out their own posters

I would happily print and hand out a poster to vets, farriers and feed stores or include a link with E-Mails


----------



## Leo Walker (15 July 2017)

This is them:

https://www.facebook.com/kathryn.su...28783.1073741979.736573782&type=3&pnref=story


----------



## Caracarrie (15 July 2017)

Shetlands and minis are often targetted simply because you can stick them in an ordinary van which wouldn't raise any suspicions.  A horse box or trailer would be far more memorable.  If they have joined the circus, it shouldn't be too difficult to follow that outfit as advertising posters go up weeks in advance.


----------



## Cecile (16 July 2017)

Excellent!  A very easy way to print a poster or link it into an email, doing this or anything else to raise awareness may help get them home where they should be!

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/printadvert.php

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-104679.html


----------



## Cecile (4 August 2017)

Gosh they are home, how wonderful and I hope they all recover quickly, well done to the owner and all the helpers

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/stolen-horses-found-traumatised-state-628264


----------

